# A Ride on Marty's Railroad-Video



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok,it's quite late, but I just got back from the road trip that started with Marty's 10th anniversary weekend.

Here is a rather long (8:54) video of the main loop (but hey, this is a big railroad!). Mounted on my C-16 was a video camera courtesy of Chillcharlie, who also downloaded and posted this video. Thanks, Charlie!

Hope you enjoy the ride.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOvMRxROkS0

Jerry


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Well done Jerry, enjoyed the ride. I need to get one of those video cams. 

Dale


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jerry 
I see that BN bulkhead car is on a siding. It was about a week later before I got it put away.


----------

